# FM Litters E & F



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Been a while, so these are not brand new. 

*My litter E* is between Fantasias Basil (CPB) and Vanaheims Sheila (Siamese). 3 babies were born on February 2nd, 2 bucks (CPB & Siamese LH) and 1 doe (Siamese). The LH buck was very unexpected. I apologise for the size of these pics!











*My litter F* is between Vanaheims Kain (Siamese) and Fantasias Bubble (CPB). 17 (yes, 17!) babies were born on March 22nd, where 4 were already dead, and I culled 6. Left were 5 bucks (2 Siamese, 3 CPB) and 2 does (1 Siamese, 1 CPB). Unfortunately I still haven't learned to sex pinkies, but I really must soon.





They were 3 weeks Friday, but haven't taken new pics. Maybe I should go do that now.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, the litter of 17, that's crazy! They look great though, super chubby. All of your babies look so nice.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks!  Yes, I know. It's the biggest litter I've ever had. Bubble was ginormous several days before giving birth. Fortunately she proved to be an amazing mom.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

My biggest litter was 16, and the doe was _huge_, I culled so many babies that day. I wanted to add the third picture baby looks really nice, I envy her big ears!


----------

